# Grassflats Classic -- Destin redfish tournament



## JoeZ

*Fishing: *March 6
6 a.m. to 5 p.m.

*Capt. meeting: *March 5
6 p.m. Harbor Docks

*Entry:* $250 per team

*Prizes:* 1st through 5th place will be awarded as follows, 100% pay out, based on 50 boat entry
1st $5,000.00
2nd $3,000.00
3rd $2,000.00
4th $1,000.00
5th $500.00

Web: [url="http://grassflatsclassic.com/"]http://grassflatsclassic.com/[/url][/url]

I know a few forum members fished the Grassflats last year and just wanted to let everyone know about some pretty big changes for 2010.

First is live bait. It's allowed. I think that opens a whole new world of possibilities for some folks and should help in adding to the number of boats.

Second, three-man teams vs. last year's two-man limit. I think this obviously allows two main opportunities, one more line in the water and another person to split the entry fee.


----------



## Brad King

The new format kinda killed it for me!!! Maybe next year. Good luck to everyone who fishes it. Looks to be a fun tourney.


----------



## fisheye48

while i like the idea of them trying to get more boats in it...im with brad not as enticing now...anyone can catch fish on live/dead baits....make it artificial only and then see who can catch the fish...im still on the fence about this one...entry fee is low with a good pay out but i wanna fish against the people who can trick a redfish with a artificial bait


----------



## Travis Gill

I like the new format because I think it will draw more people and that means more money! Also, the live bait is right up our alley, better come strong in this one


----------



## MAXWELL

Icompletely understand the new format for the reason of getting more boats. There is gonna be at least 13 redfish tourneys in the "Pro Style" format this year between ECRC and IFA between Panama City and Orange Beach. We fished it last year and the boat count sucked. Hopefully the new format will help with that. Like Freespool said you better come big if you want a check. That bridge is gonna be busy!


----------



## Flatspro

Watch out boys I see a pile of 2 drop rigs coming in for this one. HA! HA! No but on a serious note this being a live bait tourney they should get a few more newboats but lose just as many from last year I will be curious to see what the turn out will be. I am not a big live bait person so I will be fishing the following weeks IFA event. Good luck to all that fish it was a well run tourney last year and should be this year I wouldn't expect anything less. Lets just hope you guys have a FAIR tournament as well you know how these live bait things go LOL!!!


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson

Any time someone offers a chance at$$ for fishing all day...We're in!!! Should be a fun tournament.


----------



## JoeZ

As much opportunity as there is to fish "pro style," I think the area, Destin especially, needs more open format tournaments. After all, it's about catching  the fish isn't it? Dosen't matter how, longs as someone gets the prize (money) at the end.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

If all you "artificial" boys are that good, a little live bait shouldnt scare you away!! Go show em'what's up!! This tourney is making it easier for novice fishermen, like myself, feel like I actually have a chance!! Don't be scared.

DISCLAIMER! I am not fishing this tourney, your money is safe!!


----------



## JoeZ

> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*DISCLAIMER! I am not fishing this tourney, your money is safe!!




THAT should make everyone feel better.oke


----------



## Linda

Is it still afish one rod at a time ruling?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *JoeZ (2/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*DISCLAIMER! I am not fishing this tourney, your money is safe!!
> 
> 
> 
> THAT should make everyone feel better.oke
Click to expand...

TOUCHE'

I may be fat, but you're still a yankee, and I can lose weight!!!!


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (2/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*DISCLAIMER! I am not fishing this tourney, your money is safe!!
> 
> 
> 
> THAT should make everyone feel better.oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TOUCHE'
> 
> I may be fat, but you're still a yankee, and I can lose weight!!!!
Click to expand...



funniest thing ive ever read from you.Made me laugh.


----------



## Travis Gill

So who all is planning on fishing this? We will be there, it was a good tournament despite the nasty weather last year


----------



## MARLIN DOG

From what Im hearing it is gonna be a great turn out.


----------



## JoeZ

> *MARLIN DOG (3/2/2010)*From what Im hearing it is gonna be a great turn out.




Talked to Pete last Friday and they were already at 10 pre registered. Only 14 ished last year so should be topping that easy.


----------



## fisheye48

hope the water clears up a little becasue it was NASTY over there last weekend....doesnt look like it with the 3" of rain last night


----------



## Brant Peacher

I wonder if there will ever be a tournament in this area that makes everyone happy?If nothing else fish it to support a great local business...


----------



## JoeZ

> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (2/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*DISCLAIMER! I am not fishing this tourney, your money is safe!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT should make everyone feel better.oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> TOUCHE'
> 
> 
> 
> I may be fat, but you're still a yankee, and I can lose weight!!!!
Click to expand...



Yeah but you can't fix ugly.


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Me and Bryson are in!!!


----------



## Bryson13

Yep. Jimmy & I are definitely fishing it! See you boys Saturday morning!


----------



## Brad King

Good luck everyone that's fishing!!! We need a strong ECRC showing here guy's!!!!


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

I read through all the rules on the grass flats classic website and still don't understand a few things. I have never fished in a tournament but I am interested so maybe someone can clarify a few things.

First: How can you legally keep a large redfish. I mean you can only legally take 18-27" redfish, right? So is it just the largest legal size fish that people are taking in to weigh in and throwing back the rest? If it is what I am thinking then you are basically tring to catch the closest fish to 27" as possible. Or a really fat one. Right?

Also I see that there is a penalty for dead fish. Now I am confused as to how to keep such large fish alive for any long period of time. I mean even my 30'CC (which I would not use for inshore fishing as its too big)has a huge 40Gal livewell I think would have a hard time keeping redfish alive in it for more than a couple hours. How are you guys keeping the fish alive? I mean how big are you livewells?



Also if anyone needs a 3rd on their boat (since they are allowing 3 per boat now) I would be happy to ship in on costs to join.


----------



## fisheye48

> *ucf_motorcycle (3/4/2010)*I read through all the rules on the grass flats classic website and still don't understand a few things. I have never fished in a tournament but I am interested so maybe someone can clarify a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> First: How can you legally keep a large redfish. I mean you can only legally take 18-27" redfish, right? So is it just the largest legal size fish that people are taking in to weigh in and throwing back the rest? If it is what I am thinking then you are basically tring to catch the closest fish to 27" as possible. Or a really fat one. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I see that there is a penalty for dead fish. Now I am confused as to how to keep such large fish alive for any long period of time. I mean even my 30'CC (which I would not use for inshore fishing as its too big)has a huge 40Gal livewell I think would have a hard time keeping redfish alive in it for more than a couple hours. How are you guys keeping the fish alive? I mean how big are you livewells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if anyone needs a 3rd on their boat (since they are allowing 3 per boat now) I would be happy to ship in on costs to join.




If fishing 3 people you can only weigh in 2 fish...if both your fish are 27" on the nose then they are good....you can catch as many as you want but you can only have 2 in your possession...now if the tournament give you a culling permit(which most tournaments do) you can have your 2 in the livewell and be measuring and weighing another to see which is bigger....as far as livewells go...just becasue its bigger doesnt mean its better....mine is 25 gallons and i live it running all the time with the extra O2 on it...i have kept fish alive in it for 5 hours with no problems....plus there is a product called rejuvanade that helps...its kinda like fish zanax...alot of your bay boats now are set up for fishing like that


----------



## SolarFlare

*I don't think you're going to see a "Culling Permit" in this format!*


----------



## jimmyjams4110

> *Bay Pirate (3/5/2010)**I don't think you're going to see a "Culling Permit" in this format!*


Why do you say that Bay Pirate? If there's over 25 boats, the cull permit would be valid. Since there's a dead fish penalty, it would make since to get a cull permit for this tournament.


----------



## SolarFlare

Jimmy,

<U>Of courseI could be wrong</U>, but ask Joe to weigh-in on this. I don't believe they had a permit last year, and I also don't believe the FWC will sign off on a *Live Bait* tournament and/orwith *3* people on the boat. You need that signature from the Director of the FWC to be legal, I don't think this format fits! You also need to demonstrate that the particpants have adequate live wells to keep the fish alive for release!

But everyone can still have fun, &I wish everyone luck.Hope the weather is nice, we all need a break!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *JoeZ (3/2/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeZ (2/25/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Voodoo Lounge (2/25/2010)*DISCLAIMER! I am not fishing this tourney, your money is safe!!
> 
> 
> 
> THAT should make everyone feel better.oke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TOUCHE'
> 
> I may be fat, but you're still a yankee, and I can lose weight!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you can't fix ugly.
Click to expand...

Or as my favorite comedian says, "You cant fix stupid!"


----------



## Garbo

So Who <U>"Came on Strong in This One"</U> as one team said, and Won? 

Anybody heard?


----------



## Flatspro

I as well am curious was it a live bait guy or did the artificials prevail????????????????????? I finally get my turn next week in the IFA!!


----------



## Travis Gill

Jimmy and Bryson won congrats guys! We ended up in third, and Chad we caught all our fish on artificials


----------



## Brad King

Whooo Hoooo... Hell yeah, way to go guy's. Way to win one for the ECRC.. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flatspro

Travis congrats, what were the weights? How many boats showed up?


----------



## Travis Gill

There were 34 boats I beleive. 11.8 won and we had 10 somethin for third. Fishing was tough overral from what I could tell. We had a 26 3/4in fish that only weighed 5.7


----------



## Flatspro

Wow I thought the weights would be a little better. I hope the bite turns on this week I am prefishing tomorrow. Weather looks like shit for the IFA next week. So at least it was nice today.


----------



## Travis Gill

I thought the weights would be better too. Just tough fishing right now


----------



## Bryson13

Jimmy and I caught 25 reds today.1 under slot and one over slot. 23 within slot. We caught everything on artificials. Appreciate all the pats on the backs guys. Here's a few pics:




























A great day on the water. Now if I can just thaw out.......


----------



## SolarFlare

*Wow, what a great day, congrats on the win and the $$$, what was the take, about $3400?*

*







*


----------



## TUBBLAWNS

congrats!!:clap:clap


----------

